# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mirë se vini ne sofrën e Elbasanit!!!

## SeveN

Pershendetje te gjithe patrioteve kudo qe jane!!!

Meqenese sofra paraardhese ishte mbyllur ju ftoj te gjitheve te merrni pjese ketu qe te pershendesni te gjithe patriotet tuaj dhe miqte e kesaj sofre!

Shpresoj t'ia kaloni sa me mire...


Urdheroni merrni e pini c'te ju doje e bardha zemer!!!

----------


## SeveN

Bah nga keni humb mer pijanece?!  :ngerdheshje: 
Sikur ka rane bumja ne kete sofer mer, apo jeni akoma me pushime?!
Ju uroj ti kaloni sa me mire edhe keto dy jave pushime qe kane mbet se pastaj fillon prape stresi i shkolles e i punes!!!

----------


## B.T.K

ke fillu te flasesh vet me veti ti  ??


lol

----------


## SeveN

Sa shakaxhi!!! Gjithmone keshtu apo te qellon me raste???

----------


## King_Arthur

ore cfare ka ndodhur ketu ku jane elbasanllinjte ?

Nje pershendetje nga larg per gjithe patriotet e mi . 
Me ka marre malli me pa Elbasanin me duket sikur kam 50 vjet qe skam qene .

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ju pershende patriota e ju uroj nje te djele sa me te kendshme; edhe se ne fakt, pak e nga pak, po afron mbremja :buzeqeshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

Pershendetje sofra, si jeni, ça keni ba?
[era] qe kur na perjashtojne BaBa e ze gjumi sofren, u pa puna, po i jap nick tim borxh te shkruaj  :perqeshje: 

Kalofshit bukur kudo qe te jeni.

----------


## [Perla]

> Pershendetje sofra, si jeni, ça keni ba?
> [era] qe kur na perjashtojne BaBa e ze gjumi sofren, u pa puna, po i jap nick tim borxh te shkruaj 
> 
> Kalofshit bukur kudo qe te jeni.


Hahaha pse nuk eshte regjistruar me BaBa ? S'e besojjjjjjjjjjj, nuk del ketej nga sofra per mos te lene gjurme me siguri  :perqeshje: 

Pershendetje per eren dhe milanisten , edhe pse kjo e fundit nuk ma ruajti dhomen tek murgeshat  :perqeshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

> Hahaha pse nuk eshte regjistruar me BaBa ? S'e besojjjjjjjjjjj, nuk del ketej nga sofra per mos te lene gjurme me siguri
> 
> Pershendetje per eren dhe milanisten , edhe pse kjo e fundit nuk ma ruajti dhomen tek murgeshat


qyqyqy na nxorri namin  :perqeshje:  Atje ku isha kane bere qender te re, 15 dhoma ne dispozicion, vetem qejf te kesh ti, do kisha ardh dhe une po s'me lene te rri atje  :ngerdheshje: 

Sa per BaBa me siguri nuk eshte se po te jete ne forum i ve zjarrin sofres

----------


## [Perla]

E mire, kur te vij per vizite do kem ku te rri te pakten  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Pershendetje elb me mungon shume  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> Pershendetje elb me mungon shume


Po ti ç'kerkon ketej mi te marte e mira  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Po ti ç'kerkon ketej mi te marte e mira



Ketej jam nga ana prindereshes ..... :perqeshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

WALCHIRIA mirese u riktheve patriote  :buzeqeshje: 

Thuaj pak kesaj [Perla] qe jemi si shpirt ne elbasanllijet se nuk beson  :perqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> WALCHIRIA mirese u riktheve patriote 
> 
> Thuaj pak kesaj [Perla] qe jemi si shpirt ne elbasanllijet se nuk beson



Flm , po cti them o aman nje te hyre ne elb ketu rrezaton drite gjithe forumi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Pse per ne te tjeret ke gje ankesa ti milaniste?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## B.T.K

pershendetje te madhe per elbasanasit ........ ka ndoj gjo FREE ketu ........ lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

> Pse per ne te tjeret ke gje ankesa ti milaniste?


Jo mi se po i baj icik reklame vetes qe te thuash sa nuse te mire kemi marre ne qytetin tone... drite hesapi, se vjen dhe dimri tani ju duhem LoooL

----------


## [Perla]

> Jo mi se po i baj icik reklame vetes qe te thuash sa nuse te mire kemi marre ne qytetin tone... drite hesapi, se vjen dhe dimri tani ju duhem LoooL


Per drita neve perdorim qirinjte se jemi romantejshen  :perqeshje:  Pastaj neve e dime vet ca nuse kemi marr, ndryshe s'e merrnim  :pa dhembe:

----------


## goldian

pershendetje sofra
ku e kam baben????????????
milaniste come stai

----------

